# Sensual model in B&W



## studiorz (Nov 16, 2011)

More photos on B&W+Colors


----------



## Tiberius47 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice use of silhouette.


----------



## MReid (Nov 17, 2011)

She has a great shape.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 17, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous shot.. very sensual... leads your eyes to details. Lighting is very soft & subtle. Great job !:thumbup:


----------



## Alpha (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Forkie (Nov 18, 2011)

More of this.


----------



## studiorz (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanx!!! Follow me on twitter @rzphotos


----------

